# Dermatology audit sheet



## jennyaharvey

Does anyone have an audit sheet specifically for dermatology E/Ms?  I am looking for an audit sheet that has derm specific bullets in the exam portion.  

Thanks!


----------



## jlsschmidt

I would also really like a copy if anyone out there has one. Thanks.


----------



## CatchTheWind

I created a worksheet for dermatology E/M coding, which could be used as an audit sheet.  Send me a message and I'll be happy to send it to you!


----------



## katgrl01

I would love a copy. MY email is mkatz@aiderm.com
Thanks.
Magan


----------



## JesseL

CatchTheWind said:


> I created a worksheet for dermatology E/M coding, which could be used as an audit sheet.  Send me a message and I'll be happy to send it to you!



PM sent


----------



## LISACOOPER

I would also like a copy please. lisakelsie0523@gmail.com


----------



## hsilvarepetto

Could you please send it to me as well? hsilvarepetto@gmail.com Thanks!


----------



## tinckc01

*Ctincknell@alluremedicalspa.com*

I would also like a copy.  Thank You!


----------



## michellemcdonald

*Audit sheet*

I would also like a copy please. mmcdonald@allmeds.com
Thanks, Shelly


----------



## dixiesheppick

I would like a copy as well dixiesheppick@msn.com Thanks


----------



## jmoretto

*copy*

thanks for sharing this. I would like a copy too. jmoretto@medproadvantage.com


----------



## kathirckv

I would like a copy

kathirckv@gmail.com


----------



## tdbear612@yahoo.com

*May I also have a copy please.*

May I have a copy also please.  Thank you


----------



## MSPEAKM

I would like a copy please jpeak@methodisthospital.net
Thanks!!


----------



## sparkles1077

I would like a copy as well sparkles1077@hotmail.com

Thank you


----------



## carman.strickland

I would like a copy please. ccarlton3791@gmail.com
Thanks


----------



## pamelat08

*Derm E/M worksheet*

I would like a copy PLEASE.  ptollaf08@yahoo.com.   Thank you!!


----------



## abhobson@yahoo.com

I would like a copy as well. aewestgate@gmail.com


----------



## gayleenfcollins

I would like a copy of this also please.
mainedermatology@yahoo.com


----------



## xo_mici@icloud.com

I would also like a copy please.  xo_mici@icloud.com

Thank You!


----------



## sbrmon@aol.com

jennyaharvey said:


> Does anyone have an audit sheet specifically for dermatology E/Ms?  I am looking for an audit sheet that has derm specific bullets in the exam portion.
> 
> Thanks!


Please I need one. Thank you sbrmon@aol.com


----------



## npricercm

*dermatology audit sheet*



sbrmon@aol.com said:


> Please I need one. Thank you sbrmon@aol.com



Novitas has all the specialty em sheets at

http://www.novitas-solutions.com/we...ntentId=00004968&_adf.ctrl-state=ywmglk4hm_88


----------



## ablack74

I would like a copy as well amy.black@vcuhealth.org  Thank you!


----------



## Texascoder64

I would greatly appreciate a copy.
LBT1964@aol.com

Thank you
Lisa Tompkins, CPC


----------



## zanalee

npricercm said:


> Novitas has all the specialty em sheets at
> 
> http://www.novitas-solutions.com/we...ntentId=00004968&_adf.ctrl-state=ywmglk4hm_88



Thank you, this is very helpful.


----------



## Rebecca Pate

I would like a copy also.  My email is rpatecpc@gmail.com. Thanks!


----------



## manablo

CatchTheWind said:


> I created a worksheet for dermatology E/M coding, which could be used as an audit sheet.  Send me a message and I'll be happy to send it to you!


I would also love a copy of your worksheet,  Thanks


----------



## manablo

CatchTheWind said:


> I created a worksheet for dermatology E/M coding, which could be used as an audit sheet.  Send me a message and I'll be happy to send it to you!



Forgot to put in my email for your worksheet - nabloma1@memorialhealth.com

Thanks


----------



## 1sweeney67@yahoo.com

*Lisa*

I would like a copy of your dermatology audit sheet. Can you please email it to - Sweeney.Lisa@healthnow.org. Thanks


----------



## truescaper

*Dermatology- MDM Table of Risk*

I would like to see a Dermatologist's input on the MDM Table of Risk! For example: Where on the 'table of risk' would destruction of Actinic Keratosis fall?  How about a patient with a history of SCC or BCC now with a suspicious lesion? Psoriasis? etc. I have not been able to find one.  Look at the 97 E/M guidelines for all Specialty Exams.


----------



## debneas

I would like a copy as well. My email is: dneas@princetonderm.com
Thanks!


----------



## Naira

*Naira*

Hello, 
I would like a copy as well
Thank you


----------



## Naira

*Naira*

My email nyusufova@aol.com
Thank you


----------



## MaryW

*New to Derm Auditing*

Is it still possible to have this tool emailed? My email is: mary.wolfe@msmswv.com


----------



## julielsemmler@yahoo.com

*Audit sheet*



JesseL said:


> PM sent



Hi my name is Julie Semmler, email is julielsemmler@yahoo.com. Anything you can send me for dermatology would be appreciative. I also work in a dermatology office and I feel that the way we are coding is incorrect because we get many denials and requests for medical records. Audit sheet would be great. Thank you!!!


----------



## kristinemarie

If you are still being so kind and generous with that Audit sheet.  I would love a copy.
kmhglade@Comcast. net


----------



## cgifford

*Dermatology Worksheet E/M*

I would also like a copy if you don't mind.  Thank you so much for sharing.
cgiffordhd@Comcast.net


----------



## amylynn911

*Me to please*

Amylynn.1974@yahoo.com. Thank you so much !


----------



## eehall87

I would like a copy too please! I've been auditing a new provider and it would be easier to know more on the conditions. 

eeh_2006@yahoo.com


----------

